# Roxul; just my assessment



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

I love using the stuff. It does cut really well with a serrated blade(I use an old bread knife or a utility knife) Plus, I have gotten the stuff soaking wet and it doesn't collapse and mat up like the FG batts do. When it dried out it looked the same as new. The price per square ft is a little better where I live, but I agree, the Roxul is a much better product and worth it:thumbup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i agree, roxul is some great stuff. round here, it is about the same price as the better(denser) FG. i also used a serrated bread knife to cut it, works great. 

you people that live in alaska are NUTS !


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> you people that live in alaska are NUTS !


 only when it's cold. the other four days are pretty nice.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jklingel said:


> only when it's cold. the other four days are pretty nice.


:laughing: yeah, i bet. beautifull country up there.


----------

